# kindle 3 won't connect to wi-fi or whispernet



## mkehrer (Feb 27, 2011)

i bought a kindle 3 from Amazon and fired it up two days ago.  last night, while using it on my wi-fi, it stopped accessing my network.  the networks shows 4 bars and my laptop is connected, but no joy on the kindle.  i switched to whispernet and it shows 4 bars, but no joy again.  i rebooted, left it overnight and it still doesnt want to connect to wi-fi or whispernet.  do i need to return it?  or is somehting else going on?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

First. . .some clarification in terms. Kindle's wireless connection IS Whispernet. It can happen via WiFi or 3G depending on the model you have. K3's with both will attempt to connect first to an open WiFi spot and then go to 3G if it doesn't find one. You can force it to use 3G by telling it to 'forget' the WiFi signal it's finding.

For WiFi issues, the thing to do is make sure your router is working properly. Some folks have reported trouble with the Kindle keeping connections to older routers, though they may work fine with your computer. And some have had trouble with extra long passwords -- though it sounds like yours was working fine at first, so this is less likely.

If you told it to forget your connection so you could force it to 3G -- the only way you could manually 'switch' it -- you'll have to tell it again how to connect to your WiFi when you want to try it again. If you didn't tell it to forget the WiFi connection, it was still trying to use it, and apparently having issues. 

If you can't connect via 3G either, the problem could be the Kindle, but it could also be in the 3G network where you are.

You've done the right thing by doing a restart and trying again. Others here may have other suggestions, but if nothing works it might be best to contact Kindle Customer Support as they will have some other troubleshooting things you can try.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

A wifi router can use the same frequency as a cordless phone (not cell phone) and if used in the same vicinity, it can knock the device, kindle or laptop, etc, off the network.  It is the 2.4xxx frequency that can have the interference.

You could also try going to a location with wifi such as a coffee shop or library and see if you can get on with their signal to test whether your wifi has gone bad on the kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When you say you rebooted it, did you just turn it on and off, or did you do an actual restart?

Try restarting the Kindle, by either

-- going through the menu (Menu _button_ -> Settings -> Menu _button_ - Restart)
or
-- holding the slider switch for 15 - 40+ seconds until the Kindle reboots.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Occasionally, our wi-fi router gets confused, and will not let anything connect.  I unplug it, plug it back in, and after a few minutes, it lets me connect again.


----------



## cxw1044 (Apr 25, 2011)

Any luck fixing this?

I'm having the same problem.
Temporarily even disabled security on the router and it still won't connect...
Other devices (phone, laptop) connect fine...


----------



## Igamikun (May 30, 2011)

My girlfriend's mother has a kindle, which is why I made the account on here. But she had the same problems listed and the hard reset seems to be the best bet. Worst case scenario there is always amazon's tech support line.


----------



## uktbgold (Jun 3, 2011)

FWIW, this once happened to me. Turned out the Kindle needed to be charged


----------

